# Photoshop für Webseiten verwenden



## satzberger (15. März 2004)

Hi, da ich grad dabei bin eine Webseite zu bauen hab ich folgendes Problem: ich kenn mich mit Photoshop noch nicht so gut aus, hätte aber trotzdem gerne ein schönes Menü. (ähnlich wie das von tutorials.de nur halt spektakulärer).


Kennt ihr irgendwelche Tutorials? 


Danke!


----------



## layla (15. März 2004)

Schau mal hier 
und  hier 
da gibts einige Tutorials wie man Buttons und so macht aber ganze Menus findet man selten musst dir selber ausdenken.


----------



## satzberger (15. März 2004)

Danke!


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Aber weiß vielleicht noch jemand wie man Menüs mit Photoshop macht?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. März 2004)

Photoshop an --> Datei --> Neu --> Neues Menü erstellen --> Style "konkret krass cool" wählen und dann auf OK drücken...

Nee, Spass beiseite, "Navigationengeschmäcker" sind von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich, d.h. denk Dir selbst eine aus, und wenn Du mit der Umsetzung nicht klarkommst, kannst Du gern nochmal hier reinposten.


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*Fireworks*

Wenn du mit PS nicht klarkommst versuchs mal Mit Macromedia Fireworks.

Da ist es ziehmlich leicht..


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Hi ich hab jetzt ein Menü gezeichnet, würd gerne wissen wie das geht, vielleicht wisst ihr Rat?!

Hier klicken 


Danke


----------



## ssc (16. März 2004)

*Kenntnisse*

bist du denn fit in HTML?


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Jo so halbwert, also würd schon sagen, nur weiß ich halt nicht wie man das mit Photoshop macht


----------



## layla (16. März 2004)

Also man nehme einmal Rechteckwerkzeug ziehst deinen linken Bereich auf nimmst das Kreiswerkzeug drückst strg und machst oben den Bogen dazu zu dem Rechteck (muss man etwas rumspielen) das selbe unten. Dann gehst du auf Konturen füllen und füllst es mal. Da wo du Forum und so geschrieben hast da musst ja nur Rechtecke rausmachen und füllen. Du kannst den Bogen oben auch mit dem Pfadtool machen.


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

HI danke erstmal!

Doch leider hab ich ein ziemliches mekrwürdiges Problem: ich kann nur dunkle Farben auswählen (also keine Hellen, nur Schwarz, Grau,..)

So was hatte ich noch nie, woran könnte das liegen und wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Hab das Problem grad selbst gelöst, man eh ganz einfach


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

--


----------



## layla (16. März 2004)

Hattest vielleicht graustufen eingestellt statt RGB?


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Ja richtig!


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Ich hätte da noch ein Problem: ich habe jetzt ein Fenster gemacht mit Photoshop, doch mein Problem ist jetzt, wie kann ich jetzt einen Inhalt in diesem Fenster zeigen lassen?


----------



## Consti (16. März 2004)

Ähm, sorry, das versteh ich jetzt nicht so ganz.
Kannste das vllt noch mal ein wenig ausführlicher beschreiben, bzw. nen Screenshot anhängen?


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Hi hier ist der Screenshot: hier klicken 



Die Frae ist, wie ich einen Inhalt in dieses Rahmen reinkrieg (im Moment ist es als jpg gespeichert, doch als was muss ich es speichern?)


Wisst ihr Rat?


----------



## Consti (16. März 2004)

Ist eigentlich ganz einfach:

Du kannst auch ganz unten im Beitrag gucken, da habe ich dir das direkt fertig gemacht - nur damit du auch weiss, wie sowas geht, hab ich dir es hier auch beschrieben

1. Öffne das Bild in Fotoshop
2. Drücke STRG + A, dann STRG + C
3. Nun erstelle ein neues Dokument - normal ist die Grösse schon richtig eingestellt. Achte aber darauf, dass der Hintergrund Transparent ist.

4. Nun füge den Ramen in das neue Bild ein.
5. Dann wähle den Zauberstab aus der Werkzeugliste aus und Klicke damit die Weiss Fläche an

6. Nun drücke Löschen oder Entfernen. Dann hast du einen Hintergrund, der mit kl. weissen und grauen Kästchen befüllt ist.

7. Erstelle nun eine neue Ebene - das kann man rechts unten am Bildschirm machen und verschiebe sie zur Not so, dass die neue Ebene ganz unten ist, un der Ramen darüber.

8. Nun fügst du dein Bild, was in den Ramen soll auf die Leere Ebene ein und schon hast du es fertig. Nun kannst du es als Jpg oder Gif oder sonst was speichern.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen,
falls nicht, melde dich einfach

P.S.:
Ich habe dir das direkt fertig gemacht. Öffne die Date und füge dein Bild das in den Rahmen soll in die Ebene Bild ein.
Dann klappt alles
Hier ist der Link

http://www.consti-net.de/rahmen.rar

(Hoffe, das war so OK. DAs war jetzt so mein erster Sinnvoller Beitrag hier im Forum)


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Hi ein ganz großes Dankeschön


----------



## satzberger (16. März 2004)

Hi tschuldige das ich noch was will  aber: Ich hab das jetzt mit Frontpage getestet, leider kann ich noch nicht irgendwas in den Rahmen geben, weil ich hätte es gerne so: 

Der ganze News-Bereich sollte von diesem Rahmen umrandet sein, doch wenn ich das Bild einfüge, dann wird es nur als Bild gewertet (aber als Bild mit Rahmen und in diesem Rahmen ist ein weiser Hintergrund) 

Vielleicht weißt du wie ich dieses Problem beheben kann, Danke!


----------



## Consti (16. März 2004)

Also du willst das den Ramen als Frambegrenzung nutzen? Das wäre dann eher was für die HTML Ecke.

Ich hab zwar auch ein paar Kenntnisse in HTML, aber so gut sind sie nun uach nicht, vllt fragst du einfach mal in einem anderen Forum weiter....
So, ich hoffee, ich hade das jetzt richtig verstanden!"!


----------



## satzberger (17. März 2004)

Hi! Ja du hast richtig verstanden, ich hätte mir das nämlich so vorgestellt:

Man drückt auf einen Button (zum Beispiel Home oder Aktuelles) und der Inhalt erscheint dann in diesem Rahmen!

Du aber ich hätte da noch eine andere Frage an dich: wie du siehst ist der Rahmen stylisch ja noch ziemlich "fad", würdest du mir vielleicht helfen (wenn ich es nicht weiß) dies zu verbessern?


----------



## onlYTrash (17. März 2004)

Ich würde die Slices bzw Imagemaps direkt in Photoshop oder noch besser Imageready anlegen. Kannst eigentlich die komplette Site mit Imageready realisieren. Am Ende dann den html code mit Frontpage noch optimieren etc. und fertig.


----------



## layla (17. März 2004)

Wie oben gesagt wurde Slicen, aber vorher das ganze Layout fertig machen danach Slicen und für Webspeichern. Wenn du den Inhalt in deinem Rahmen angezeigt haben willst musst du ein Iframe benutzen.


----------



## Soundlab (17. März 2004)

hab mir das hier mal durchgelesen und mich mal an die Arbeit gemacht meine Idee zu präsentieren.

1. Den Rahmen 8eln (4 Ecken, 4 Seiten)
2. Tabelle erstellen (3 Zeilen, 3 Spalten)und Rahmen dort wieder zusammenfügen
3. In der freien Mitte kommt dann natürlich der Iframe.

Meine schnelles Ergebnis habe ich angehängt.

Würde mich mal Interessieren, wie das mit dem Slicen funktioniert. Was erreicht man damit?


----------



## satzberger (17. März 2004)

Hi, leider kann der Rahmen nicht angezeigt werden, aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## satzberger (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von onlYTrash _
> *Ich würde die Slices bzw Imagemaps direkt in Photoshop oder noch besser Imageready anlegen. Kannst eigentlich die komplette Site mit Imageready realisieren. Am Ende dann den html code mit Frontpage noch optimieren etc. und fertig. *




Hi, das wäre natürlich eine Feine sachen wenn man das (oder besser. ich) machen könnte. Leider hab ich aber null Ahnung von Imageready, leider weiß ich auch nicht was Slices bwz Imagemaps sind, doch könntest du mir das vielleicht ganz kurz erklären, wäre sehr nett!


----------



## layla (17. März 2004)

Wie wäre es wenn du mal ein paar Tutorialseiten durchgehst du weißt ja jetzt was du brauchst Slices, Image ready..... Wenn du dann was gemacht hast in Image Ready und nicht weiter kommst kannst ja wieder posten.
Außedem gibts zu Slicen hier genügen Postings. 
Außerdem musst du es nicht in Image Ready machen wenn du keine rollover Buttons machen willst, kannst du es auch in Photoshop machen.
Slicewerkzeug findest du unter dem Zauberstab in der Toolplatte.


----------

